# Out of action



## Bermie (Jan 3, 2009)

Well doesn't this just take the cake...

I've got a pinched nerve in my neck, radiating pain down my right arm...numb finger and thumb.
I've been told not to work and not to play hockey...which is probably where I picked up this injury anyway.
The physio has me all taped up, ice packs and more therapy on Monday. Got to have an x ray to see if its disc related...I sure hope not.
It really sucks, I've got at least two weeks worth of work booked, self employed, so nobody's paying me any sick pay...

I'm bummed


----------



## robertmat (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that, it sucks when you're forced to take a vacation due to injury. I'm self-employed too and I broke my arm last year. Maybe you can do some supervising of your jobs if you can find some decent workers. Good luck!


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 3, 2009)

Bermie said:


> Well doesn't this just take the cake...
> 
> I've got a pinched nerve in my neck, radiating pain down my right arm...numb finger and thumb.
> I've been told not to work and not to play hockey...which is probably where I picked up this injury anyway.
> ...



Sorry to hear that Bermie. I know how it sucks. I lost two months in 2000 due to a motorbike crash. There was nothing coming in but plenty of finance payments going out. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks...
Ice pack on the back, hot water bottle on the front, a rum spiked eggnog in the hand.

Yeah, its the outgoing $$$ that sting, hopefully my incomings for work completed will last till I get this sorted.
I've got Pan Am Games to play in next month too, I NEED to get better!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 3, 2009)

get well go to the swizzle inn and look to the right side of the door biz card is there he he tom trees


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 3, 2009)

That sucks Bermie, Best wishes for a speedy recovery. ..... Mike


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 3, 2009)

Bermie said:


> Well doesn't this just take the cake...
> 
> I've got a pinched nerve in my neck, radiating pain down my right arm...numb finger and thumb.
> I've been told not to work and not to play hockey...which is probably where I picked up this injury anyway.
> ...



    ........Hey Sweetie .......Hope your feel better soon...

BTW: Happy New Year Bermie ....


----------



## Bermie (Jan 4, 2009)

THanks Ultra...pretty grumpy right now...feel like


----------



## XJWoody (Jan 4, 2009)

Hope you heal up soon Bermie!

We need you ship-shape to help mend sails when the Club 361 Flotilla beaches up!


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 4, 2009)

Woe, Bermie is down and out, sorry to hear that. I also suffer from numbness to my arms. Doc said neurologist is next move but not to take it. He told me to change profession's, ya right. It bothers me after taking a beating to my shoulders digging or a lot of heavy over head lifting. I have suffered from this for almost five years now. (I'm pretty sure I did it lifting logs when I was building my cabin) 
I am going to the doctor tomorrow for pain killers. If they work I'll try to get you some. Just kidding about that but I hope you can pull it together soon. Bathe in epsom salts, rest and advil is what Dr. Arkpk is going to recommend to get you fixed as soon as possible. Sounds like your doing the right thing with the hot and cold packs. Got to stop that nerve from jangling. It can take me three days to level off sometimes other times only one day while I am falling asleep.
Just remembered that it's only as I start to fall asleep that the pain from numbness starts and it doesn't bother me once I am up and about, go figure. I feel a tingle when I pull myself up on a rope but not enough to stop me from climbing. I don't know if this is what you want to hear but there it is. Go Bermie you'll get through it girl.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 4, 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, sitting around waiting to heal really :censored: but sometimes it is the best thing. If the problem does not clear up, get a few opinions, remember most doctors are PRACTICING medicine, try not to let them PRACTICE on you.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that Bermie, I hope things get better soon.


----------



## 046 (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry to hear about your illness... hope you get well soon. 

maybe you can find someone to sub-out your booked work to.


----------



## woodchux (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 04ultra (Jan 5, 2009)

Bermie it wont be long and you'll be back in action........


I know your going to kill me for this ...


----------



## billyjoejr (Jan 5, 2009)

Have you considered a Chiropractor?
I thought they were quacks until I started getting really bad cramps in my upper back and numbness/tingling down my arm.
Coworker recomended seeing his Chiro and now a couple months later I feel like a new person.

Billy


----------



## Bermie (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the good wishes chaps!
Ultra, consider yourself killed...
As for subbing out, there are only two others I'd consider, and they are chokka with work just now. I'm hoping this will settle by next week and I can get back to it myself.

I go to a VERY good physio and I have an appointment with the orthopedic doctor. I'm no stranger to soft tissue injuries, what with tree work and being a field hockey goalie.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 5, 2009)

billy and Dada are totally right--nerves can be pinched by misaligned vertebrae. I get the same symptoms you describe, and a 10-minute spinal adjustment by a chiropractor takes them away 100%. I go every month or two, per need, not a big deal.

You don't seem like the kind who'd rather sit around and take drugs.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 5, 2009)

Best wishes to a speedy recovery Bermie!


----------



## Treetom (Jan 5, 2009)

Get well, soon, Bermie. I've worked around a damaged nerve between L-4 and L-5 for years: I don't use my back much for climbing anyway, and limit my lifting on the ground. Hopefully, you find the "workaround" for your problem, better yet, the cure. Treetom.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 5, 2009)

I had a similar problem this summer. Shearing of the vertabrae in my neck pinched the nerve root and sent pain down my arm and hand. Went to physio and chiro. The chiro worked at getting the initial pain relieved and the physio finished it off. They both did similar things except the physio used machines and the chiro did a couple of manipulations. What worked best for me was light traction on the head to relieve the pressure on the nerve and then fixing my 'terrible' posture. Head up shoulders back and all that stuff. But it took me 50 years to achieve that posture and it's hard to change.

I hurt myself spraying for aphids (go figure), and fortunately was able to continue working (albeit painfully).

Hope you are well soon.


----------



## Climbing Fool (Jan 6, 2009)

billyjoejr said:


> Have you considered a Chiropractor?
> I thought they were quacks until I started getting really bad cramps in my upper back and numbness/tingling down my arm.
> Coworker recomended seeing his Chiro and now a couple months later I feel like a new person.
> 
> Billy




I second this suggestion. After 25 years in all sorts of industries where back problems are the most common injury I have remained undamaged. This is due imo, to maintenance visits to my chiropractor 4 times a year for the last 10 years. If you do the math it is very very cheap compared to the pain, suffering and loss of income that back injuries place on guys and gals like us who are either self employed or run a business that demands our presence.

I had my very first remedial massage last night after requesting a referral from Fred, my chiropractor. Man I thought I was hard and Paul (the masseuse) made me squeal like a little girl. Well I wanted to squeal but it was an inhome consultation and the boys were there and...well you know it is Dads, we gotta walk the walk in front of the kids... I don't recommend arm wrestling for double or nothing on the bill with a masseuse, those guys got serious finger and forearm strength! Today I felt a million bucks. I can't tell you what the long term will be but I can tell you that I refuse to take pain killers to mask a problem and eventually do more damage when a simple and safe solution is readily available.

Hope you get better asap Bermie.


----------



## masiman (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Bermie. I hope you injuries heal and your pain goes away. That goes for everyone else here with an injury and I know there are a few of you!

Bermie, I was thinking of you yesterday while at the Rx office. They had a couple coffee table books out. One was pictures of Bermuda. Nice shots, mostly close up odd angles of architecture and flowers with some overhead shots of small lush islands. I have to say I was disappointed in the book, they did not show any trees worth cutting :greenchainsaw:, all small coastal windblown palms and bushes. Get well soon.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 6, 2009)

I just got back from the Dr. and it looks like I am going to have to keep on living. I asked about a chiro for my condition and apparently I suffer from something other than a pinched nerve. I don't remember the name he gave me but it's related to the type of arthritis I have. The worst part of it is, the loss of sleep when I forget and go and dig in the garden all day. It's not often but I get insane after two or three days without sound sleep.
Anyway I got my medicine if you want the name pm me. One is a muscle relaxer and the other is a pain killer. I offer this to you for the possibility it might be a quicker way to relief. I am sure you have a competent Dr. but what the hell, two heads are better than one. 
So how's it going? Are you getting better already? 

And don't forget to get a pic posted of you in a goalie suit minding the net. We would all _love_ to see that!


----------



## Bermie (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey y'all,

Went to my doctor today, got to have an MRI, he reckons its disc related.
Did a consult today so that should earn me a few $$$.
I'm taking anti-inflammatories, and I do take some tylenol if the pain is too much at night...

Maisiman, are you SURE that coffee table book you saw was Bermuda, not the Bahamas...we have LOADS of trees worth cutting, perhaps the angles didn't show properly?

Ok, here's a pic of the Bermie kitted up for the goal...

http://www.islandstats.com/enlargephoto.asp?photoname=60212f016.jpg&sport=7&assoc=1
http://www.islandstats.com/enlargephoto.asp?photoname=60122h007.jpg&sport=7&assoc=1


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 6, 2009)

Go Bermie, that is some serious action. And here I was thinking that all you could do is climb trees. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Bermie (Jan 6, 2009)

Yup, been playing for many years...
On the National team, got over 30 caps for Bermuda...not that that means much 
Playing Canada, Argentina, Mexico and Barbados next month, Pan Am Cup. 

I NEED to get this neck thing fixed!!


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 6, 2009)

Bermie       



:wave: 

:wave:


*Hope you'll be ok........*


*Please give Bermie some get well rep points ....Shes an AWESOME gal.....*


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 6, 2009)

Bermie said:


> I NEED to get this neck thing fixed!!



Ah you have plenty of time relax. 



04ultra said:


> Bermie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You better calm down big guy or Bermie's hubby is comin' over to "home" to hand you a can of whoop azz. 

And now I can't post my smileys cause you used them all up. Darn it.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 7, 2009)

Bermie said:


> Went to my doctor today, got to have an MRI, he reckons its disc related.
> I'm taking anti-inflammatories, and I do take some tylenol if the pain is too much at night...


$$$$ Diagnotics + Drugs = Protracted Pain and Suffering.

Sticking with the MD's route and avoiding professionals who can work with your body instead of against it. stubborn gal!

Your team has a backup goalie, right?


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 7, 2009)

Bermie said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Went to my doctor today, got to have an MRI, he reckons its disc related.
> Did a consult today so that should earn me a few $$$.
> I'm taking anti-inflammatories, and I do take some tylenol if the pain is too much at night...



MRI are highly overrated, I have had several and they are subject to to many variables. DO NOT rely on them. Be careful with anti -inflammatories they can wreak havoc on a stomach. Take them with meals and a glass of milk. As for pain meds, tylenol masks pain, does nothing for problem, better to take an ibuprofen or even coated aspirin to increase blood flow and ease inflamation. A product called Aleve, naproxem sodium is also very good for joint muscle & cramping pain. feel better


----------



## belgian (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Bermie, 

hope things will clear up soon for you. I have had disc related problems on several occasions (L4-L5), and had to have surgery to get the problem=herniated disc, solved.

Pinched nerves at the neck level are more problematic and need careful attention. I know there is a lot of work to do for you, but I suggest you take sufficient rest for the time being, because that is the only thing that will really help in the short term. The hockey thing is nice, but takes surely a toll I guess. I slowed down my mountainbiking quite drastically since my surgery, and that seems to do the trick. Too much at stake (health, financially) for taking a risk while executing your sport to fanatically, especially if you get a tad older.

I wish you a speedy recovery !


----------



## Bermie (Jan 7, 2009)

treeseer said:


> $$$$ Diagnotics + Drugs = Protracted Pain and Suffering.
> 
> Sticking with the MD's route and avoiding professionals who can work with your body instead of against it. stubborn gal!
> 
> Your team has a backup goalie, right?



Hey now...I was already going to my physiotherapist, and she's the one sent me to the doc...she need some more specific information in order to treat me properly. The backup goalie is firstly a field player, not a goalie specialist...

BTW my physio is a two time ironman participant, triathlete and mountain biker...she and her sister treat all the island's elite athletes, so I know I'm in good hands. MRI's are a diagnostic tool, when interpreted by a competent orthopedic doctor can go a long way to determining the problem, my ortho is extremely good, and a very cautious one, the needle and the scalpel are last resorts for him after nothing else works...

As for some of the drugs, they only get used when the ice packs and heat don't give me enough relief to get a good night's sleep. Can't use any ibuprofen products with the Voltaren (anti imflam.), I KNOW Tylenol is just a mask...and you can't get Aleve here without a prescription.
Besides, if I still get to play in February, I have to be VERY cautious what I take as we are subject to mandatory drug testing, both for illegal drugs and performance enhancing substances, and thay can be found in lots of things you wouldn't even suspect!

A nice rub by the hubby with Tiger Balm is very soothing too  

Ok chaps?? Thanks for all the good wishes and suggestions


----------



## treeseer (Jan 7, 2009)

If a landowner has a tree issue should they call a generalist--a landscaper--or a specialist--an arborist?

It sounds like you have a spine issue. Chiropractors are spine specialists.



Bermie said:


> A nice rub by the hubby with Tiger Balm is very soothing too



Yes regular massages are a great advantage to being married. Lavender oil is very relaxing.
:agree2:


----------



## masiman (Jan 7, 2009)

Bermie said:


> Hey y'all,
> ....
> Maisiman, are you SURE that coffee table book you saw was Bermuda, not the Bahamas...we have LOADS of trees worth cutting, perhaps the angles didn't show properly?
> 
> ...



I will double check when we go back in about a month. Pretty sure it was Bermuda, but now I am second guessing.

I did mean to ask about your first mention of hockey. I assumed it was field hockey. I have a buddy whose wife is a ref for field hockey. I am not sure if she does international, but she does travel a bit in the US for tournaments. I know she does a good sized tournament near Disney in Florida every Thanksgiving.

I'll shamelessly ask for more pix of women of field hockey. Us males here should be able to see beauties other than those with chainsaws  .

Good luck in the games!


----------



## Bermie (Jan 7, 2009)

I know you mean well 'seer, but trust me when I tell you my physio IS a specialist. And an orthopedic doctor is a specialist in musculo/skeletal issues.

Maisiman...there should be some links on those photos to the main gallery...if not the main site is islandstats.com you can also try blackandcoke.bm


----------



## treemandan (Jan 7, 2009)

Bermie said:


> Hey now...I was already going to my physiotherapist, and she's the one sent me to the doc...she need some more specific information in order to treat me properly. The backup goalie is firstly a field player, not a goalie specialist...
> 
> BTW my physio is a two time ironman participant, triathlete and mountain biker...she and her sister treat all the island's elite athletes, so I know I'm in good hands. MRI's are a diagnostic tool, when interpreted by a competent orthopedic doctor can go a long way to determining the problem, my ortho is extremely good, and a very cautious one, the needle and the scalpel are last resorts for him after nothing else works...
> 
> ...



Sounds like you should be pounding Vickies and washing em down with gin.  
No , not really. Sorry to hear about your agony. Does it make you feel better to know you are not alone?
Poor Bermie, i mean can we get her some real painkillers or what?


----------



## RedlineIt (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Bermie,

Sorry to hear you're off your game.

Does sound like you are in good hands though, thorough professionals, avoid the back-crackers unless you have a plot you're just dieing to make use of. 

Is there really any good reason that a field hockey stick should be so short? 

RedlineIt


----------



## Bermie (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Red...

As for the hockey sticks, you can only play with one side and the edges so there is a lot of control and ball handling skills. Its a game played low to the ground, bent over and looking up.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 8, 2009)

RedlineIt said:


> Is there really any good reason that a field hockey stick should be so short?



I know my backs hurting just looking at those girls.

Your going to pull through Bermie I can sense it your posting.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 12, 2009)

Well...the acute pain is gone, the numbness remains, but gradually fading. My physio is doing wonders. The ortho doc is having his look later in the week.

Do I get to play in the Pan Am Cup, Bermuda vs Argentina, #55 vs #2 the Olympic bronze medal winners? VERY David vs Goliath, but oh wouldn't it be fun to finish my 'international career' with that one!
Stay tuned to 'Life on the Rock'...will she survive to play and climb another day...


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 12, 2009)

Finally some good news. Glad to hear it's going well. 
The rock? Bermuda is a rock as opposed to a sand bar like Fla? Manhattan is a rock too.


----------



## Wiredp (Jan 13, 2009)

When does Sean Connery appear in the stories about your back pain? Glad to see that things are improving.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 13, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Finally some good news. Glad to hear it's going well.
> The rock? Bermuda is a rock as opposed to a sand bar like Fla? Manhattan is a rock too.



Yup its a rock...300 feet of calcium carbonate on top of a basalt core...an average of 9" soil, before you hit rock. 
Our houses were made of rock, quarried out of the hills...before we discovered concrete block...actually we refer to it more genteely as 'stone'.

Flip we we even make our roofs of stone, 2'x2' 'slates' cemented together...none of this two by fours and plywood nonsense that gets blown away in the first hurricane! The roof becomes your water catchment...which goes into a big tank under your house dug into the 'rock'!

There is a known condition that affects those who live here, if you don't get off at least once a year you get 'Rock Fever'...a severe case of small town syndrome...

See how much time I have to ramble on about trivia...too bad typing gives me pins and needles down my arm...


----------



## Bermie (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay, cleared for light work now...hmmm what can I find to do?

Intensive physio is working very well, all the pain is gone...just the pins and needles to work on now...saw my MRI, way too cool!


----------



## lapper (Jan 18, 2009)

*options*

I too have had recurring upperback problems from over head lifting and ligament problems from 11 yrs of one handed chainsaw use. Chiropractor while helping for about 2-4 weeks did not fix it. My wife is Filipino and had some advice which I being a sinic didn't believe in, but finally tried it. I went to an albulario(voodoo doctor or faith healer). He knew immediately where the problem was and massaged deeply the area and burned me 5 times with coconut shell-anyway, after I almost punched him out and left afetr the 5'th burn I noticed that night that it didn't hurt anymore. I was instructed by him not to shower for 3 days(lost some friends) because filipinos believe all illnesses come from cold entering our body(most illnesses) so I didn't. The end result...my back never bothers me anymore. I guess I don't know what I believe anymore but Iknow I was nearly done before and now I'm good to go. My chiropractor can't explain it either. He has tried to fix my ligament problems in my arm with only limited success. The guy fixed my friend's pinched nerve in his neck too in 1 visit. Doctors told him to take muscle relaxants and that was all they could do. I'd find a filipino and ask him if he knows of one around you. I know this sounds wierd but if it helps......??!!


----------



## Bermie (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for your info, an interesting read and I'm glad you're good to go now...can't see me doing any voodoo though


----------



## lapper (Jan 19, 2009)

It's not really voodoo, that's an exaggeration. But it's worth a try. For some unexplained reason it worked. I think the guy just increased the blood flow to the area a lot and it healed or something. Back to the snow and trees. Tim


----------



## nmurph (Jan 21, 2009)

Bermie,
glad to hear your are better. 
2.5yrs ago my wife blew out her C 4/5 disc. she was laying in bed when our, then 40lb 3 yrs old came in at 4.30am and wanted up. she reached over flat of her back and picked him up. she immediately said she hurt herself. by 6am she was in tears. we have a very good friend who is an orthopaedic physician's assistant. we went to see the OS and he thought it was a pulled muscle, prescribed meds and RICE. the next morning she was loosing feeling. she was sent for an MRI which revealed the bulge. we were scheduled for a surgical consult July 3rd and she had her surgery on July 5th, by which time she was maxing out the meds to get relief. she now is the proud owner of a carbon fiber doughnut in the space previously occupied by her disc. she still has some occasional, residual tingling from the scar tissue. 
i say all of that to say these two things:
1) my friend says absolutely to stay away from chiros for cervical problems. he uses one for his lower back, but would not allow one to work on his upper back and neck. i'm not sure where he draws the line, but i know he is very insistant on this.
2) if you need back surgery, find yourself a neuro-skeletal surgeon. orthopaedist are great for knees, shoulders, hands, broken bones, etc..........but he insist that the spine should be worked on by a super-specialist.

by the way, my stereotypical male mindset had you pegged as a male!!!! it was great to learn otherwise.
i am an avid A/B level racquetball player. we have a lady who was ranked as high as #8 in the world at one time. it is always interesting to see the macho-man player, who is a visitor to the club, get on the court with her. they leave the court with their racquet between their legs. i have played the, then, number 2 ranked male player. people at that level are truely amazing.


----------



## Ted-RI (Jan 21, 2009)

Acupuncture also works really well for back pain. I was skeptical at first but after 15 chiro visits and 2 months missed work I would have tried anything to feel better. I went on a Monday and again that Wednesday and was working pain free on Friday.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks again for the added info chaps!

I agree about the chiro / neck issue, lower back maybe, but not the neck!
According to the ortho, I don't need surgery, don't need injections (I agree!) and if I had three months before my tournament I'd be good to go, no problem. and expect a full recovery.
My problem is I have two weeks left till the warmup games vs Canada & Jamaica, then five full internationals starting on the 7 Feb. I have to rachet up the training now...started on Monday, feeling fairly good, but its really touch and go.
I am considering the acupuncture, going to ask my physio tomorrow, they are trained to do it themselves.


----------



## masiman (Jan 21, 2009)

Bermie said:


> Maisiman, are you SURE that coffee table book you saw was Bermuda, not the Bahamas...we have LOADS of trees worth cutting, perhaps the angles didn't show properly?
> 
> Ok, here's a pic of the Bermie kitted up for the goal...
> 
> ...



I checked the book again, it was Bermuda. The photogs name is Roland Skinner. Nice photos they were just more focused on the beaches and architecture, not many interior shots in the brief look I got at the book.

Hope you recover well.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright Bermie! Saw the thread was up and just wondered how you were doing, and if you had an idea when you'd be back to work.

Neville.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 24, 2009)

masiman said:


> I checked the book again, it was Bermuda. The photogs name is Roland Skinner. Nice photos they were just more focused on the beaches and architecture, not many interior shots in the brief look I got at the book.
> 
> Hope you recover well.



Yes, I know that book...typical coffee table book, nice one though.
Back to work this week, light stuff, fruit tree pruning, palm fertilizing...got to 'save myself' for the hockey!

Pan American Cup - Bermuda Feb 7 - 15th
USA
Canada
Argentina
Jamaica
Trinidad & Tobago
Mexico
Chile
Bermuda - the minnows get invited 'cause we're hosting

Or first game of the tournament is vs USA on Feb 7th...lets see how many shots I can keep out vs how many go in...
This is my last international tournament, the first time ever played on home turf, vs the highest calibre of players I've ever faced...damage control will be the order of the day!


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hi Bermie !!!*  




Hope your feeling somewhat better today ....:wave:


----------



## Bermie (Jan 24, 2009)

Feeling peachy...well loquaty, going out to pick loquats...and eat them, and make jam...well the hubby like to make jam. Bye now...opcorn:


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 25, 2009)

Glad you're up and around to play again. Didn't know there was adult field hockey ! Friends of ours played with an adult womans' Ice Hockey team called " The Mother Puckers". Name is available if Bemuda allows.
Ain't it fine to be able to play and do things that our parents wouldn't even think of doing ?
Stay well.


----------



## slowp (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sorry, I'm a little slow and just saw this. Glad you are feeling better. I have landed on my head a few too many times while skiing (More advice that you probably don't want.) and found that my neck likes those memory foam contour pillows. You won't have the winter trouble of them being hard as a rock if the bedroom is cold either. 

Go out and win now.....


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jan 25, 2009)

I have been reading your stuff on this site for a long time.
Great comments, and insight.
That is why I was surprized to just now find out you are a woman.


----------



## treesandsurf (Jan 25, 2009)

Hope you're feeling better Bermie. 

jp


----------



## Bermie (Jan 26, 2009)

slowp said:


> I'm sorry, I'm a little slow and just saw this. Glad you are feeling better. I have landed on my head a few too many times while skiing (More advice that you probably don't want.) and found that my neck likes those memory foam contour pillows. You won't have the winter trouble of them being hard as a rock if the bedroom is cold either.
> 
> Go out and win now.....



Thanks slowP...no trouble with cold bedrooms here...


----------



## Bermie (Jan 26, 2009)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I have been reading your stuff on this site for a long time.
> Great comments, and insight.
> That is why I was surprized to just now find out you are a woman.



Thanks Shaun....I think....!
I've worked my whole career life with guys, so I kinda, sorta know how you all operate...hope your discovery doesn't change your opinion of my posts!!!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 27, 2009)

Dayummm Bermie, I just caught this thread. It sounds like things are looking up for you though 

give 'em hell in the tourney!

G


----------



## Bermie (Jan 27, 2009)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Dayummm Bermie, I just caught this thread. It sounds like things are looking up for you though
> 
> give 'em hell in the tourney!
> 
> G



Thanks OTG...yup, well on the mend now...got to pay bills, speeds things up!
Starting to knock out the small jobs, pruning small fruit trees and shrubs, stacking up the big jobs for after the tournament...IF I'm still in one piece after the thrashing we're going to get.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jan 27, 2009)

For muscle aches try Tiger Balm. Most CVS Pharmacies and health food stores sell it. The stuff is magical. A massues I knew recommended it. It was the only happy ending she gave me.


----------



## Dale (Feb 13, 2009)

Wondering haw those games went, and if any goals were scored ? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Bermie (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, the tournament just finished...goals?, many, many goals, especially against us!

Argentina won after an appeal by the USA, 2-2 regulation time, 2-2 extra time then 7-6 on penalty strokes, appeal, final decision at 12:45 am on the 16th.

I'll start a thread in the off topic forum...loads of pictures of fit girls in very short skirts on islandstats.com and the Pan American Hockey website...

As for us...how would you rate your local ice hockey team vs the New York Rangers???

The neck is doing VERY well, just got a high hamstring strain and a quad strain to deal with now...never ends, except my career as the Bermuda National Team goalkeeper, I've now retired...I'm done!

Moving to off topic, probably tomorrow...


----------



## masiman (Feb 18, 2009)

Bermie said:


> I'll start a thread in the off topic forum...loads of pictures of fit girls in very short skirts on islandstats.com and the Pan American Hockey website...



Thank you Bermie 

Congrats on making it to that level of play. I am considering hanging up my shoes and becoming a ref. My mom is all for it too . I've cracked the same rib the last two years. I threw my back out pretty hard 2 weeks ago (I had to pee in a cup the next morning because I couldn't stand up even if I got to the bathroom. The tournaments for the "Open" division are starting in another 2 weeks. I'll see how it goes this year and decide if I need to step off.

Congrats again on the play!


----------

